Oxford librarian: Museums must be 'honest and open' about origin of artefacts - woldemariam
======
harry8
link missing. This one?

[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/09/12/museums-must-
hon...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/09/12/museums-must-honest-open-
origin-artefacts-says-oxford-chief/)

Paywalled.

